# new here might be wrong area



## mackbolan777 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a dell xps 410 I got on trade in & decided to mess with it. I put a q6600 in,updated the bios,put 8gb ddr2 800 in,2x seagate 500gb's satas in raid0,2x 320gb's satas in raid0, 1 x 250gb general storage,lg dvd/rw, 750w antec psu,xfx hd5750 vid [email protected]% oc. Used ocz freeze on cpu & now gpu heatsinks,temps look normal,all looks good after exited a game like bf2 or nfs shift when frames drop to 20 or less fps! Drivers are newest,tried old ones too,both the 500gb's are new & have the os & games on them.Zero defrag,345mb/sec, no high temps,cores never go above 55c on full load,vid card never sees 50c! Tried de-ocing the card,made it worse,the only thing in bios I didn't turn on was "speed step" & "hyper threading(due to my cpu doesn't do it)). All 8gb ram are in dual channel mode,dunno,lost here... No overheat,no data loss,no other issues than the lower frame rates,happens in video too. Gotta be the card..xfx wants to hear nothing of the sort but it must be that! You guys got a thought on this?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

You have a really bad power supply, ocing probably instantly nuked your system


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not all 750W Antec PSU's are "really bad" but Antec quality is not what is used to be since they continually change suppliers.
Remove two of the RAM sticks and see how it goes.
Personally, I do not like anything XFX mainly to due the very poor support as you are experiencing. 
Try a different GPU or a good quality 650W minimum PSU.


----------

